

CERN scientists inexplicably present Higgs boson findings in Comic Sans - ForrestN
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/4/3136652/cern-scientists-comic-sans-higgs-boson

======
ForrestN
I would love to hear the back story on this. Did they do it for humor? I'm not
sure I can think of another explanation.

------
pasbesoin
Say what you want, but look at the photograph. That's one readable
presentation.

Comic Sans gets crapped all over. And there is a lot of silly use. But it also
has its place.

I don't have a reference for this, but I heard/read some months ago that some
professionals use it with younger children specifically because the strokes
mirror handwriting strokes as taught.

P.S. If you want humor, then I might comment that Comic Sans was the one thing
that the induced black hole refused to absorb. So, it ended up in the
presentation by default.

